# Baby Car Seat.



## sparty7 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi. Baby due Shortly - Can anyone please advise of a baby Car seat that will fit in the back seat of an 2001 Audi TT?
Many Thanks.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

For a new-born, you will struggle (I think there may be 1, which lies flat across the 2 seats? Not sure). Your best bet is a seat for the passenger front seat, back-facing for a new born, I used the Maxi Cosi Cabriofix with an Isofix base, worked great  Then a fwd-facing seat in the back when they get to 9-12 months.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I did the same thing as Neil, although only used it rarely in the TT as we had use of a second car. Your other half won't be happy in the back for long with the new-born in the front. The maxi-cosi cabriofix with isofix is a god-send though - so easy to fit and clip in and out plus the infant carrier goes straight into a Quinny Buzz stroller as well as certain other prams. Perfect to avoid disturbing baby when he/she is asleep.


----------



## sparty7 (Jan 1, 2009)

ManyThanks for all your advice - Maxi Cosi cabrio with iso fix base it is.


----------



## icoobaby2 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello friend.I want to share some information which may be useful to you.Recently when I purchased *Icoo Pushchair* in online for my baby.There I got to see some nice car seats available at reasonable prices.There are some models that will fit in the back seat of an 2001 Audi TT.If you are interested then visit link given below.


----------



## Phil_LG (Mar 13, 2008)

I thought fitting a baby seat in any seat with an airbag is a really bad idea? Maybe you could disable the airbags if you have the keyswitch under the dash (mine doesn't seem to have it).

Phil


----------



## oldhipp (Feb 7, 2009)

Key switch is in the glove compartment


----------



## Phil_LG (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, looked there, no sign on mine at all. Is it supposed to be fitted to all models?

Phil


----------



## N6SSA (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi
We have new born on its way and already a child almost grown out of car seats. I have read for hours already about seats but still have not got a final answer. Please help.

Is there any group 0 or 0+ car seat which will fit in one of the REAR seats.

There will be 4 of us and the new born has to go in the back. How can this be done. Please help.

2002 mk1 coupe with isofix fittings in the rear.

the TT owners manual shows picture of Group 0/0+ in the back on page 153 and lists Britax Baby-Safe as recommended, but I can find no confirmation on the forum that this is possible.

Please can someone confirm how we can get baby in the back and all 4 of us in the car. Thanks
Lee


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm afraid that it will be practically impossible to get 4 people into a TT including a new born in the rear - there simply isn't the room. I've reasearched extensively into car seats for my may car and now that my son is just over 2 I've realised that the TT is not as baby friendly as I had hoped. Currently I have him in the front in a group 1 chair with the airbag turned off. We have a second "family" car which ticks all the boxes in the baby category.

Personally, I would only use the TT on a temporary basis but in your case it would be advisable to use a more practical car if all 4 of you are travelling together.................safety first! :?


----------



## N6SSA (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Naresh
So why does Audi show the attached picture in the owners manual. It plainly shows a rear facing child seat in the back of the TT. Is it just Audi getting it wrong?
This is not as a permanent measure, we do have another car, but we are planning a touring holiday for a week and would really like to do it in the TT rather than a diesel Astra!!!!!

Any more help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
Lee


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

I regularly stuck my one year old in the back on a bog standard Britax seat. Come to think of it, it wasnt greatly comfy for the missus in the front, we had to pull the seat forward a bit.

Nowadays, I've kicked the missus out & my daughter rides in the front.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Dude,

I've got a 2001 225 TTC(oupe). We got a Britax Isofix Duo which clips into the Isofix brackets in the back seats fine. Well, fine-ish; we clip in the plastic guides (to protect the seats) and slide the seat's arms into those, but 3 up the Mrs' seat has to be as far forward as it can go, which isn't that comfortable for her and not good for the front seat either as the side bolster presses hard up against the C-bracket. It'll get a bit better as nipper's legs get longer and his legs can tuck down behind the front seat, but then it'll get worse again as he grows and eventually the TT will a) become a one-person car, or b) get sold... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

But when the alternative is a diesel Astra, you'll find a way to make it fit...


----------



## J2D (Feb 25, 2008)

We've got our first baby due in August and have just ordered the maxi-cosi with iso-fix, where can I get the iso-fix brackets that fit in my TT? or are they fitted as standard?


----------



## m4kvw (Mar 28, 2007)

neil1003 said:


> For a new-born, you will struggle (I think there may be 1, which lies flat across the 2 seats? Not sure). Your best bet is a seat for the passenger front seat, back-facing for a new born, I used the Maxi Cosi Cabriofix with an Isofix base, worked great  Then a fwd-facing seat in the back when they get to 9-12 months.


Can these isofix bases be installed by yourselves? or do you need it done professionally?


----------



## N6SSA (Mar 29, 2009)

I confirmed with Mondo, the Britax Duo Isofix is unfortunately Group 1, not Group 0.

Is there anyone out there who has managed to fit a Group 0/0+ into the back?

Thanks


----------



## patterns (Apr 17, 2009)

Guys im a bit confused by this thread

we have a 7 month old - will any front facing car seat fit in the back?

does this still mean pushing the front passenger seat all the way forward? sounds uncomfortable and a bit dangerous for both baby and missus if theres an accident??


----------



## patterns (Apr 17, 2009)

Guys im a bit confused by this thread

we have a 7 month old - will any front facing car seat fit in the back?

does this still mean pushing the front passenger seat all the way forward? sounds uncomfortable and a bit dangerous for both baby and missus if theres an accident??


----------



## luznybartek (Feb 21, 2008)

N6SSA it is impossible to fit rear facing ( 0/0+ ) car seat into the back,only on a front passenger seat is enough room for that.
PATTERNS I think that 7 months old is too small for front facing car seat.I am using Recaro Start on the back seat but my boy is 2 years old.Passanger seat must be all the way forward.Not much room but its not bad for a sports car,I have not heard even one complain


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats to all you guys expecting soon 

My wife and I are looking at starting a family in a few months - by the sounds of things I might need to consider selling the TT as she has a mini one which she is so precious about I'm not allowed to drive it - I don't fancy all our family outings in that so I guess I'll be looking for a bigger car shortly [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## patterns (Apr 17, 2009)

shes very tall, doesnt fit in a rear facing one anymore, 8 months old next week and we just put her in the front facing one yesterday in my partners astra

I think they say upto 13kg in rear facing seat and upto 9m anyway.

we will give the tt a bash tomo with the car seat and see how we all fit in. if its a bit too cramped it might just have to stay as a 2 seater i wouldnt feel comfortable in case of an accident, everyone squeezed in tight you know - still loving it!!!


----------



## jules (May 1, 2009)

im new to this forum thing so hope this works. I have been using a rear facing car seat in the front of my 2008 tt but now my baby needs to move onto forward facing. I can't seem to find any of you who've used a forward facing seat in the back? If you have, which ones fit? I've only just been told by experts that even if you switch the airbag off, the front is not recommended as airbag could still go off in a crash!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

jules said:


> I can't seem to find any of you who've used a forward facing seat in the back? If you have, which ones fit?


Britax Duo Plus Isofix. I have one, as do others on here. Great seat, fits well in the back of the TT. If you do a search on here, you'll find lots of references to it. Hope that helps


----------



## jules (May 1, 2009)

Thanks neil. That does help loads coz we'd ruled out britax eclipse (which hubby has put in his bm) coz their site said it would fit. cheers!


----------



## atntcreation (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi all,

Another question on baby Seats for the back of a 1999 TT.

can the ISOfix attachments be retro fitted to a 1999 TT?

Research I have done suggests that it can be added to a 2003 model but not earlier. Is this something to do with the rear seat construction? If this is the case, can I fit a 2003 or later model rear seat to overcome the problem?

cheers,
Troy


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't think it's the seat that's the issue here. Mine is a 2004 model but didn't have the small cut-outs in the seat backs to allow the Isofix bars to go through and lock into the mounts, so the mounts may have been added afterwards as I bought the car from a lady who had a young child.

The mounts are bolted/welded onto the chassis so simply changing the seats won't make a difference. They look similar to this...










You may be able to get the bars to fit, but I'm not sure if they're bolted in the TT or welded. See here for info...

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/showthread ... ted-Isofix


----------



## orbix (Apr 20, 2009)

atntcreation said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Another question on baby Seats for the back of a 1999 TT.
> 
> ...


Why not use the seat belt instead to fasten the seat?


----------



## becky (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi Guys

I bought my 1999 TT last week and assumed it would have no Isofix as there are none visible on the leather seats. I thought I'd check and had a quick feel between the seat back and cushion and there they were. Absolute nightmare to get to, and you really need to use guides if you have them with the seat (although we did manage without). But glad I looked, Isofix seat now locked tight to the chassis without worrying about seatbelt becoming loose.


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

My daughter has been using this seat for just over 3 yrs now and its just the job. Probably only got about another years use out of it and then a booster seat.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, I was pleasantly surprised to find Isofix mounts hidden behind the rear seats. But it's a PITA when moving the kiddi seat from one car to t'other to unhook the seat, remove the plastic guides, fit the guides in the other car and finally fit the seat. So I'm thinking of ordering the plastic rear seat Isofix guides that are permanently fitted in the rear of new A5s (parts 8T0 887 233 4PK and 8T0 887 187 4PK if I'm reading ETKA right) and finding a car trimmer/coachbuilder that will hack out a couple of 2-3 square inch lumps from my rear seat and fit them. Wish me luck...


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Mondo said:


> Yeah, I was pleasantly surprised to find Isofix mounts hidden behind the rear seats. But it's a PITA when moving the kiddi seat from one car to t'other to unhook the seat, remove the plastic guides, fit the guides in the other car and finally fit the seat. So I'm thinking of ordering the plastic rear seat Isofix guides that are permanently fitted in the rear of new A5s (parts 8T0 887 233 4PK and 8T0 887 187 4PK if I'm reading ETKA right) and finding a car trimmer/coachbuilder that will hack out a couple of 2-3 square inch lumps from my rear seat and fit them. Wish me luck...


I was quite lucky, I asked John (recently departed GEM) to swap his rear seat base with mine as we had the same colour leather and he had no need for ISOFIX mounts so I now have the rear base with the factory cut outs. Could be an option for you to save you hacking bits out.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Naresh,

Sorry, but are you saying some MK1 TTs have rear seat bases with cut-outs for the ISOFIX brackets? Well, that would indeed be easier, and probably about the same price as buing the plastic guides and having someone do the cutting/fitting. Got any pics by any chance, and/or a part number for a rear seat with cut-outs?

Yours hopefully,

Mondo


----------



## loni (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi,

I have a genuine Audi car seat that I bought to fit in my Audi TT that I am now selling. It suits from 6 months to around four years.

It is in immaculate condition.

It is the only seat that will fit in the back of a TT providing you have isofix. It cost me £200.00 new!

Thanks


----------



## AndyCass (Sep 6, 2017)

Check out http://www.prams.net/car-seats, I got mine from there and they've got a huge range.


----------



## mhuk01 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks folks. I have the ISOFIX mounts in my 2001 TT. My daughter is almost 5.


----------



## Davidroger (Aug 29, 2017)

I and my DW are looking for best convertible car seat for our coming baby.Convertible car seat sound like a good idea, but some of my friends told me it is not safe enough for Newborn baby.Anyone has suggestions?
And what brand of car seat is the best?


----------



## Gixxer123 (Oct 27, 2011)

Needed a car seat for the grandaughter, shes now out of rear facing went to halfrauds and got a 1 2 3 seat, it qctually fits with the front seat two click back from completly forward. Not bad for 32 quid.

We only do 5-10 miles with her in the car so is ideal.


----------



## Giuseppehk (Feb 11, 2019)

I need to get a front seat for my baby of 18 months and put in the back any suggestion of something that will not make upset my wife that till now was sitted in the back while my baby was in a maxi cosi pebbler in the front?


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Giuseppehk said:


> I need to get a front seat for my baby of 18 months and put in the back any suggestion of something that will not make upset my wife that till now was sitted in the back while my baby was in a maxi cosi pebbler in the front?


Britax Duo Plus fits well in the back on the ISOFIX (check if your car has ISOFIX).
It also fits well in the front held by the belt.


----------



## Giuseppehk (Feb 11, 2019)

Thank you soo much for your fast relply What do you mean check if my car has isofix please?
If is compatible or if has an hardware?


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Giuseppehk said:


> Thank you soo much for your fast relply What do you mean check if my car has isofix please?
> If is compatible or if has an hardware?


What year is your TT?
Early ones had ISOFIX in the rear as an option.
Later ones had ISOFIX in the rear as standard.


----------



## Giuseppehk (Feb 11, 2019)

Audi a4 s line 1,8 t cabrio
Thank you


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Giuseppehk said:


> Audi a4 s line 1,8 t cabrio
> Thank you


So not a TT at all....
[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Giuseppehk said:


> Audi a4 s line 1,8 t cabrio
> Thank you


lol... :roll:


----------



## WaynoTTV6 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've just been given a maxi cosi axxis from my brother, for my son.

It's a chunky bit of kit, but intend on fixing it, to the front seat, with the seat belt option.

Clearly, airbag will be turned off, and passenger seat rolled back as far as possible.

Otherwise it'll be a pain putting him, in the back all the time.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

WaynoTTV6 said:


> I've just been given a maxi cosi axxis from my brother, for my son.
> 
> It's a chunky bit of kit, but intend on fixing it, to the front seat, with the seat belt option.
> 
> ...


You can move the seat all the way back, put the child seat in with the belt, then shock the belt to lock it and move the seat forward to make it very tight.


----------

